# 2nd Ebola Case?



## Ranga14 (Oct 2, 2014)

Ebola scare in Frisco: Patient identified as deputy

Uh oh! Looks like someone wasn't very smart here!


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

No definite answer as of this time...


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Ebola's nothing to worry about. You can't catch it unless you come in close contact with an infected person's bodily fluids. God help this poor deputy and his family.

All because a twit couldn't get it thru her thick skull she needed to stay put


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Weird story. Basically, another carrier was sent wandering around all over after known contact but now, they are going to try and "got it!".
Does point out yet another case of intentional exposure, sending people in to get exposed and carry it around after the wash it down the street or serve some papers naked....


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

Let's see what it actually is. I do think that this is the result of the CDC being to cavalier about how one can get this. They should not have been in that environment without PPE and I think they were in there to show the public that you can't catch Ebola very easily. I think that aerosol and fomite routes are being underestimated. I'm concerned that this person would not have been on a watch list as a person who was exposed. IF and it's a big IF, he is infected, this now will require a new contact tracing effort and decontamination.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Seems all the cdc thinks it requires is hermetically sealed boxes and "entire country vaccination!" Of a vaccine they profit heavily from, like they do ebola.
People are like "why are they bringing them here?"
Hmmm....duh...if they are here, they are the "property" of the cdc who can filter them for better strains..er..I mean better vaccines than the one they have had...er...I mean gonna discover in a miracle...er...dang! I got to give it back to the rah-rah's. I keep getting science mixed up what what the news says! 
Do I count as a "honest virologist" if I say there's never been a bigger quest to conjure up an airborne strain or just the usual "it's a matter of a very short time if not already" and I wonder, when will the real numbers (++) come out and how long the who/cdc intend to cover, manipulate and control onformation?
Oh. All the way. It's their fire sale!


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

Two more deputies are supposedly ill. I doubt it's Ebola.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Ice Queen said:


> Two more deputies are supposedly ill. I doubt it's Ebola.


Link ?


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Here's your link.

'No risk of Ebola' for Dallas deputy - CNN.com

Wonder what the CDC's definition of "definite" is?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

One in cairns qld is suspected of having it..But not confirmed


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

The deputy in Dallas was in that Liberia guy's apartment, but had no direct contact with him.
So, again, I'm thinking the virus can "live" on inanimate objects.
Like Smokey the Bear says: "All it takes is one match". 
Let's see how our experts will put this fire out!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Asymptomatic people do spread it - wish I could be wrong but not my job.
A group of German medical doctors in a peer-reviewed medical journal article published by Oxford University Press have challenged a key assumption regarding the Ebola virus repeatedly asserted by Dr. Thomas Frieden, director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention in Atlanta.
The researchers found that a patient showing no symptoms of the disease can still transmit a virus like Ebola by air if droplets containing the virus are transmitted to another person by a sneeze or cough.
Read more at Ebola victims without symptoms can still be contagious


----------

